# What are you doing during the tww to try and improve your chances of success?



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

This may have been asked a thousand times, but what is everyone doing to increase their chances of a bfp? I'm getting confused by what helps during this stage and things to avoid! So far, I've been taking baby aspirin, vitamin e, red raspberry leaf (stopped when I started on progesterone) and omega 3 and multivits prior to my frozen embryo transfer today, but don't know what I should be doing to aid implantation.

I'm interested to hear what everyone else does, and whether they feel it really helps.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Not a lot compared to previous 2ww   

I had ET Monday and only went back to Uni today....

Tried eating healthy so far, had a pineapple and beetroot juice with spinach in sometimes and trying unsuccessfully to forget I'm on a 2ww


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Pregnacare, some nice walks and lots of fresh air. The whole time off, my job is too physical. Also, have a week off with hubby doing house stuff, no lifting!! With my successful cycle went walking in the Lake District, low level not my normal Helvellyn, for the week end of November!!

Other cycles wallowed on the sofa, petrified!! was OE, old eggs may have been reason for BFN!! 

Do what you feel is right, no regrets!! Good Luck!!   Cx


----------



## Sarah79x (Mar 17, 2013)

Using annual leave to achieve shorter days at work
Tons of rest
Relaxation sessions
Pomegranate juice and nuts/seeds
Getting very fat!


----------



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Eating lots of nuts and drinking lots of whole milk! Resting as much as I can 😊. Good luck! X


----------



## VoyageXOXO (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm trying to carry on as normal. Eating healthy, chilling out, acupuncture, spending time with my hubby & pets, going walks, swimming weekly (although I've just read on another post that this should maybe be avoided at this time). 

I'm keeping hopefull but if it's not meant to be this time then I have the positives already prepared to take from this month of trying. 

Here's hoping


----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

no swimming or baths due to high risk of infection !!


----------

